# Time to laugh



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Great compilation. My favorite is Tom Hanks in "The Money Pit" after the bath tub falls through the floor.

[YOUTUBEHD]WaIJKM0sjdo[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sooo.... who is laughing now?


----------

